
Ask HN: Anyone else bothered by Gmail's “Changes may not be saved” popup? - mercer
So, there are two problems that frustrate me on a daily basis.<p>The first is that despite having a pretty decent internet connection, if I close a GMail tab within, say, 20 seconds of some operation (delete, archive, etc.), closing the tab shows the &#x27;&quot;changes won&#x27;t be saved&quot; modal.<p>This in itself is frustrating and somewhat baffling to me. surely it doesn&#x27;t take that long to do a request to the GMail server-side?<p>But then it gets worse. What makes this problem worse is that once the popup appeared, even though Chrome is still the focused app, I can&#x27;t interact with it unless I do some tab-switching foo. This is on MacOS and Chrome.<p>Am I just unique in the particular workflow I&#x27;ve settled on, or is this an inexplicable annoyance to anyone else? Or is there a valid reason to explain why this happens?
======
techntoke
The fact that email is so critical but people have allowed their web browser
to take over their email workflow is bothersome.

My recommendation is to try making sure background sync is enabled in your
browser settings. However, it wouldn't surprise me one bit for it to be on
their end.

The best solution though is to work on eliminating Gmail altogether by
supporting and donating to open source solutions that provide Gmail-like
functionality without a web browser requirement, preferably IMAP and virtual
mailboxes with labels.

------
amadeuspagel
I've noticed this too.

